# BBQ Throwdown and Farm Festival Salisbury, NC



## sniltz (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey everyone we're putting on a KCBS BBQ competition on July 11-12, 2014 at the Rowan County fairgrounds in Salisbury, NC.

We would love to see y'all out there competing or just to hanging out.  Besides a BBQ competition we will have a lumberjack competition, live music, vendors, and all sorts of fun.  This is a family event!  Check it out!  The website is bbqthrowdownnc.com.













BBQ throwdown.jpg



__ sniltz
__ Mar 13, 2014


----------



## so ms smoker (Mar 13, 2014)

Looks like a good time for all coming up!

   Mike


----------

